# Plastisol White ink issues



## AnotherLifeTees (Oct 4, 2015)

So I have been printing for a couple of months now and every once in awhile I have problems with my Cotton white plastisol ink. After I have done 2 passes on a 110 screen and cured the ink, the ink will flake off and generally will not stay on the shirt. Am I not curing the ink long enough or should I work the ink longer? Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

AnotherLifeTees said:


> So I have been printing for a couple of months now and every once in awhile I have problems with my Cotton white plastisol ink. After I have done 2 passes on a 110 screen and cured the ink, the ink will flake off and generally will not stay on the shirt. Am I not curing the ink long enough or should I work the ink longer? Anyone else have this issue?


So, how are you curing the shirts and at what temperature? You say it happens "every once in a while".....when it does happen is there anything different like going from 100% cotton to a blend and/or different brand? I'm thinking your curing is the issue but don't know till you give us some more info to work from. Can you post a pic of the flaking ink?


----------



## AnotherLifeTees (Oct 4, 2015)

Im using a flash dryer at 300 degrees. I have uses 50/50 and 100 percent cotton, but still get the same issues of peeling. Not all of the ink has this issue though, just certain parts but obviously I cant sell a product like that.

Screenprinting errors - Imgur

Its not letting me upload my image for some reason but here it is on imgur


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

I would say the problem is using a flash dryer to cure your shirts. Your getting inconsistent results. Most of the inks curing temp is 320 not 300 so maybe your not getting the ink to cure temp. is there another printer around you that you could see about running your shirts thru their dryer after you do a run just to make sure everything's cured? I understand buying a dryer is hard when starting out, been there done that.


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

Curious, what brand of ink are you using? To flake completely off is very unusual for plastisol at any stage of cured, from wet to burnt. Is this in the wash or right away? I think some one else had the same problem on TSF recently, but they wouldn't post a pic so I assumed they were using a bad description. But I'd call that flaking all right(in your pic) almost like a bad plastisol transfer. A Temp gun/meter would be a good investment while saving for a conveyer, you'll want one for any equipment you get involving heat anyway. You need to know what temp you are getting the ink up to, regardless of the temp setting your flash is set on.


----------



## AnotherLifeTees (Oct 4, 2015)

I do have a temp gun and it is usually running anywhere between 280 to 300. The flash dryer is an off brand but I wouldnt think that would matter. I have not had this problem with any other color than white. I tried washing one that looked good after it was cured and it just came back the same, flaking. I have watched some videos saying that pulling to flood the screen, then pushing to lay the ink would help and it has a lot. Thanks for the replies guys, I appreciate it!


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

AnotherLifeTees said:


> I do have a temp gun and it is usually running anywhere between 280 to 300. The flash dryer is an off brand but I wouldnt think that would matter. I have not had this problem with any other color than white. I tried washing one that looked good after it was cured and it just came back the same, flaking. I have watched some videos saying that pulling to flood the screen, then pushing to lay the ink would help and it has a lot. Thanks for the replies guys, I appreciate it!


Still say 280 - 300 is too low for regular plastisol inks...your taking chances that might come back to bite you.....might want to look into that temperature needed to cure your inks just to make sure,


----------



## logos unlimited (May 15, 2015)

keep it above 300 at all times and check every garment !


----------



## AnotherLifeTees (Oct 4, 2015)

Turns out I had a faulty switch in my flash dryer. It has been replaced and is now getting over 320 degrees. Thanks again for the help everyone!


----------

